
Crank.js a framework for creating JSX components with functions and generators - ipsum2
https://crank.js.org/guides/getting-started
======
bryanrasmussen
pedantic complaint for this quote "Crank is best used with JSX, an XML-based
syntax extension to JavaScript."

JSX is generally described as XML-like not XML-based.

/pedantry

~~~
bikeshaving
Well noted! I will update the docs to reflect this.

